# عطورات .. اطقم عطور.. جوالات.. شنط ..مكياج .. رومنسيات ومنظمات.. والبيع بسعر الجمله



## الاكساندرا (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الجــــــــــــــــــــــــديد















يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع ...





شنط ماركة جوسي كوتشر .. على 300 ريال فقط
درجه اولــــــــــــــــي
وهذي الصور .. الكميه المتبقيه بسيطه ..





يوجد منهااكثرمن لون
















علمــــــــــــــــــاً انها تباع في المحلات على 40 الى 50 ريال





















وبقيـــــــــــــــــــــة المنتجات ... في الاسفل








جوال سامسونج ((ستار)) الملقب بسحري الملمس
والبيع بسعر الجمله






جوال سامسونج ستار wifi الملقب با (سحر اللمس) 
سعره في متنوال الجميع تقريبا ..


الألوان : أسود / فضي / أبيض / زهري

الوزن : 92 غرام

نبدا بالكاميرا :3.2 MP 



الصوت صافي الصيغه 
صيغة 3gpj تطلع ميه ميه .....


الصوت واضح وقوي روعه MP3/WMA/AAC player- H.263/H.264/MP4 player


الذاكرة:
50 Mb طبعا يركبله مموري كارد 


الرسائل 
SMS, MMS, Email



له مدخل USB 

مواصفات الجوال :

الشاشة

المقاس : 3.0 بوصة

الدقة : 400×240 بيكسل

لمس أو عادي : لمس من نوع Resistive

تقنية الشاشة : TFT

Accelerometer : موجود

الكاميرا

دقة التصوير : 3 ميجا بيكسل

تسجيل فيديو : موجود، دقة QVGA مع 15fps

الذاكرة والتخزين

ذاكرة داخلية : 50 ميجا بايت

منفذ ذاكرة : منفذ ذاكرة microSD حتى 16 جيجا بايت

الإنترنت والاتصال

واي فاي : موجود

الرسائل : SMS, MMS

بلوتوث : موجود

الملتيميديا والصوتيات

راديو FM : موجود

سبيكر فون : موجود


بصـــــــراحه الجهاز أكثر من رائـــــع وعن تجربه 
وفي اللمس افضل وأسهـــل من نوكيـــــــا 8500 

[COLOR=#a000e][COLOR=#a000e][COLOR=#a000e][COLOR=#a000e]سعــــــــــــــــر الجهــــــــاز بسعر الجملـــــــــــــه[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#a000e][COLOR=#a000e][COLOR=#a000e]500 ريال فقط
[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]
يترواح سعره في الاسواق مابين 550 ريال الى 650 ريال 
والشحن لجميـــــــــــع مناطق المملكه 

لتنبيـــــه!!! الجهـــــاز جديد وليس مستعمل .. وبالإمكان توفير أي كميه مطلوبه
.................................................. .................................................

عطور الماركات العالميه على 65 ريال درجه اولى 
عطور محمود سعيد البيع بسعر الجمله 
واطقم عطور البيع بسعر الجمله من ياخذ كميه من أطقم العطور يكون له سعر خــــــــــــاص

واليكم القائمـــــــــــــــــه




















________

عـــــــــــــــــــطور الماركات الفرنسيه درجه اولى ..
بارخص الاسعار 80 للعبوه الواحده و65 ريال لثلاث عبوات فما فوق
الرجـــــــــــــاء الضغط على (كلمة تكبير الصوره) 
*حتـــــي تظهــر لك البيانات بوضـــــــــــوح*
اسكـــــــــــــــــادا شنيل .. ريتشي..بربري وغيرها ..





.


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.








عطور جنا كولكشن وهي من نفس الشركه سمارت كولكشن لكن الحجم أكبر شوي حجم 25 مل وتصميم القاروره مختلف وجـــــذاب
وهي نفس رائحــــــــــــة عـــطور المــــــاركات بالضبـــــط 
قويـــــة التركيـــــــز

الكرتونه فيها 18 عبوه .. ب180 ريـــــــــــــــــــال
_______________________________


الموضوع متجـــــدد دائمـــــــــــــــــــــا

لتفاصيل اكثر ..
جوال ..0563507554
ايميل .. [email protected]
ويب سايت.. www.sabacom.yoo7.com 
__________________


----------



## الاكساندرا (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عطورات .. اطقم عطور.. جوالات.. شنط ..مكياج .. رومنسيات ومنظمات.. والبيع بسعر الجم*

منظمــــات ..ابجورات ..ادوات منزليه ..رومنسيات بسعر الجمله..



تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






_____________________________-
الموضوع متجـــــدد دائمـــــــــــــــــــــا

لتفاصيل اكثر ..
جوال ..0563507554
ايميل .. [email protected]
ويب سايت.. www.sabacom.yoo7.com 

منظمــــات ..ابجورات ..ادوات منزليه ..رومنسيات بسعر الجمله..



تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.







تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.





_____________________________-
الموضوع متجـــــدد دائمـــــــــــــــــــــا

لتفاصيل اكثر ..
جوال ..0563507554
ايميل .. [email protected]
ويب سايت.. www.sabacom.yoo7.com


----------



## الاكساندرا (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عطورات .. اطقم عطور.. جوالات.. شنط ..مكياج .. رومنسيات ومنظمات.. والبيع بسعر الجم*

الرجـــــــــــــاء الضغط على (كلمة تكبير الصوره) 
*حتـــــي تظهــر لك البيانات بوضـــــــــــوح*

*أنتـــظر حتي تظهـــر لــك قائمــــه الصـــــور ..فإن لم تظهـــر قم بتحديث الصفحـــه*






تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.


----------

